# A700 actuation count



## Rick58 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm looking at a a700 with a 8000 actuation count. What's considered a "high" count?
 I've seen a Nikon with 51K so can I assume 8k is low even though we're talking Nikon vs Sony?


----------



## snowbear (Sep 6, 2012)

This site looks promising:  Camera Shutter Life | Sitemap

Although the sample of units is small, it looks like an average of about 95,000.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks Charlie, It looks like this one is just getting broken in at 8k


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 6, 2012)

an interesting page, but 3 people had "working" D100's after 400,000 actuation's?  and one person working after 1 million?
i looked up my D90
Average number of actuations after which shutter is still alive: *44,814.7*
Average number of actuations after which shutter died: *227,370.0*
 I would love to see my D90 hit the 200k mark, but I question the validity of the data.


----------



## Rick58 (Sep 6, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> an interesting page, but 3 people had "working" D100's after 400,000 actuation's?  and one person working after 1 million?
> i looked up my D90
> Average number of actuations after which shutter is still alive: *44,814.7*
> Average number of actuations after which shutter died: *227,370.0*
> I would love to see my D90 hit the 200k mark, but I question the validity of the data.



Interesting. I'm not a Nikon DSLR guy (or any DSLR guy for that matter). I just ran across the 58k and used it as an example. Actually, your numbers are quite amazing.
I have a stable of AI Nikon lenses for my F2's. I've been doing some looking around, and found I can get a used Nikon D200 for about he same price and these will accept my AI's.

OK Sony guys, I'll knock off the  Nikon talk before I get thrown out of this joint.


----------



## cosmonaut (Sep 6, 2012)

There is probably a lot more things that would go bad way before the shutter. You will be upgrading long before your shutter count is that high. Unless you are a working pro.


----------

